# Advise needed on Center Channel from INDIA



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Iam in search for a good center channel speaker not too expensive.

My Setup includes AVR Denon 1312, Booskshelf KEF Q300, Subwoofer KEF C4. Iam finding it hard to hear dialouge with center channel missing.

Since i have KEF Q300 as LF and RH speakers, is it absolutely compulsory that i should only go for Q series KEF center channel which cost around ($460 for KEF Q200C) or can i go with any other cheaper brand say Wharfedale.

Will there be a vast difference in sound quality if i go with any other brand.

Please advise.

Cheers,
Sree


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ideally you should match your centre channel with your mains and surrounds to give a uniform sound field.
There may be members here who can advise on their results of mixing different centers with your current speakers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

srijith1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Iam in search for a good center channel speaker not too expensive.
> 
> ...


I would not recommend it. Not only is a KEF center channel going to be the best timbre match to the L/R KEFs but KEFs are among the few companies whose center channel speakers are properly configured. The latter is a consequence of their Uni-Q driver design.

BTW, an alternative to the Q200C would be a third Q300 if you can buy a single one and can fit it into your space.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Do not get a cheap center the dialogue will be just as bad. Get the matching center or a third Q300 as Kal suggested.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, 
With the Center Channel being so important, it is definitely not an area where I would deviate from KEF as the rest of your Speakers ARE KEF and the make an excellent speaker. I would get the largest KEF Center Channel I could possibly afford. 
Cheers, 
JJ


----------



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys for all your suggestions.....i will now only go for KEF center and not any other brand...

BTW Q300 for center is a good idea.


----------

